# DT 240 or Tune King/kong hubs for new build



## MichaelRathleff83 (May 8, 2007)

Hi,

I am building up a new race wheelset. Rim is Notubes Race, spokes are CX-ray. The wheels should be a light reliable wheelset.

I am trying to decide to if I should go with DT swiss 240 or Tune King/kong hubs for the build. I am about 68kg (around 150lb). Don`t do jumps or drops, only XC.

How reliable are the Tune hubs? How about service? I have another set of training wheels with DT 240 and they have been great. 

Would the Tune hubs be okay for XC or do they require "weekly" maintenance?


----------



## jmartpr (Jun 16, 2008)

You should be OK and with a set of Prince / Princess (top of the line) and those components you should be sub-1200 grams. Maintenance wise they are good and you don't need weekly tune ups...like any other hub you do have to take into consideration where and in what conditions you ride.


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

MichaelRathleff83 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am building up a new race wheelset. Rim is Notubes Race, spokes are CX-ray. The wheels should be a light reliable wheelset.
> 
> ...


I would go with The King/Kong because the DT's requre a ton of spoke tension, which donst mate well with the ZTR Race rim. This is why NoTubes specs the ZTR Race wheels with the AC's instead of the DT 240.

I think the Tune's are a lot lighter than the DT's...not positive though.


----------



## Pedro (Mar 19, 2004)

*I have been using the king kongs for over a year and...*

they have been reliable......I have had some noise issues probably due to build but overall I would highly recommend these wheels for high performance use. My crossmax XL are are bombproof, no noise, no untrue, no problem, however they weight over a pound more.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

I vote for Tune as well. But the Kong (Kong w/ Titanium freehub body) for the rear hub. Titanium because there have been people who have damaged the aluminum freehub body as the aluminum is softer and the pawls dig into their seat. 

The prince and princess is nice but they are not user serviceable because of the carbon axle they use. 

For perfect setup I would go for princess hub up front (since front hubs rarely fail), and then go for a Kong w/ Titanium freehub body, and swap in ceramic hybrid bearings. The bearings will save you about 6 grams. The Ti freehub body is about 10g heavier then the aluminum freehub body, but the hub will be trouble free. The Aluminum freehub body could be a hit or miss depending how how strong you are and how much torque you can put down.


----------



## adept1 (Jul 25, 2008)

Tune hubs are pretty popular around here and almost everyone, myself included, is having problems with the rear one (freehub body). Take that into consideration.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Alu freehub?


----------



## adept1 (Jul 25, 2008)

Batas said:


> Alu freehub?


Yes, aluminum. About 10 people waiting for a parts shipment from Tune right now. According to the LBS, it's delayed because Tune is "reworking" something.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Yeap. They must be facing many many warranty issues. I and a friend of mine have issues too. Mine has a big crack. This week I should receive a Ti freehub.


----------



## adept1 (Jul 25, 2008)

Batas said:


> Yeap. They must be facing many many warranty issues. I and a friend of mine have issues too. Mine has a big crack. This week I should receive a Ti freehub.


Any news on your ti freehub? What country are you in by the way?


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Yeap! Already mounted. Here some pics:

Alu one:










Diference between the two. Notice the bearings size. Weight dif.=10g.










Oh, and no need for T-Mag tool to get the FreeHub out. Just a bit of imagination, and a crank extractor.










Oh, I'm from Portugal.


----------



## JaLove (Dec 24, 2006)

Does anyone have any long term time on the Tune Ti freehub to report back with? Almost everyone that says anything about the Ti has nothing but good things to say about it. The only issues that I've read about so far are for people with the alloy freehub body. I'd also like to know what the price difference is to get a Ti freehub vs an aluminum one. If you have to by the Ti freehub as an upgrade, what's the price for just that?

These hubs look really tempting!


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

I have about 1 full season on the Tune Kong w/ Ti freehub body. About 2000 kms. Not a single problem. It cost me 70 USD extra for the tune w/ Ti freehub body straight from Tune. 

I believe the Tune Ti Freehub body from alchemy bicycle works (former Tune USA distributor, so I'm unsure if they still can supply you with a Ti freehub body) was 175 USD? I forget exactly. I'm also unsure if it was a "loaded" freehub, meaning if it had pawls, springs, and bearings.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Cheers! any kind of strange noises? Nothing?


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Batas said:


> Cheers! any kind of strange noises? Nothing?


Nothing. I havne't had a single problem with any of my Ti freehub Tune Kongs.

I also have a rear road bike wheel with Mag190 and it is flawless too. I have it laced with Sapim CX-ray to Reynolds DV46C with 24 spokes 2cross. Those hubs are on its 3rd season and several thousand kilometers so far with no issues.


----------



## stevekennedy (Dec 29, 2004)

Batas said:


> Yeap! Already mounted. Here some pics:
> 
> Alu one:
> 
> ...


My aluminium freehub failed today, the broken piece lodged inside and forced me to ride the 16 miles back in "fixed" mode ie I couldn't freewheel at all. Why do mechanicals have a habit of happening at the furthest point away from home? Still, it made for quite interesting descending.

I'm waiting to hear from the suppliers but I guess an upgrade to the ti freehub is a no brainer.


----------



## adept1 (Jul 25, 2008)

If you buy Tune hubs (and actually ride your bike) you'll regret it.

DO NOT BUY TUNE. TUNE BLOWS GOATS.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Yes, I know now.


----------



## MichaelW (Jul 10, 2006)

I have two HARD racing seasons on my 240s and really like them. I have ~ 8000 miles on my 240s on my road bike with zero issues.

So, my vote goes to DT.

Let the flames begin.


----------



## supersleeper (Feb 9, 2008)

CHEERS said he had done 2000km's on his tune hubs without problems. I would soil my underwear if I got less than 10000km's on a hub costing that much before the first repairs. Or even have to "upgrade" to a titanium freehub to keep the thing running. 
I have 2 wheelsets built on 240s hubs. I LOVE them.
If you want/need to spend big money, look at the DT Swiss 190's. They are also LIGHTWEIGHT.
DT all the way.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

For mountain biking I think the way to go with is the Titanium freehub body. So far no issues. I have two sets of wheels which both use Tune hubs. 

The constant pounding of off road cycling is a lot harsher than the smooth pedaling of a road ride. 

I was warned when I purchased by two Tune wheelsets. One from White mountain wheels, and again by Alchemy Bicycle Works is that you go Titanium freehub or go find a different hub if you are going to use them for off road. 

My other pair of mountain bike wheels and road training wheels both use Chris Kings. The road wheels have a pair of old Chris Kings that I bought used circa 1992. They must have like 30,000+ kms on them. They run perfect. I just recently got new internals for it as Chris King had a free upgrade program for long term users. 

If you are weight weeinie... you go with tune. If you are not and you want the best, you go Chris King.


----------



## supersleeper (Feb 9, 2008)

Maybe I am not a true ww. What I see in the Tune is an expensive product with a serious flaw requiring a $100+ aftermarket upgrade. Nobody knows for sure that this "upgrade" will cut the cheese. And still people buy their product... The upgraded hubs weigh 378 grams. The total product now costs more than $700.
The 240s combo weighs 417 grams with the new star upgrade and costs $485. The difference being 39 grams and $220. And I can ride the Transrockies with this product.
Or get the Dt Swiss 190s at $950 for 315 grams. If you have got the money. Unfortunately only in centerlock as far as I can gather.
My 2c worth.


----------



## adept1 (Jul 25, 2008)

Cheers! said:


> For mountain biking I think the way to go with is the Titanium freehub body. So far no issues. I have two sets of wheels which both use Tune hubs.
> 
> The constant pounding of off road cycling is a lot harsher than the smooth pedaling of a road ride.
> 
> ...


It's hilarious to me that anyone has to say "if you are going to use them off road" when talking about mountain bike parts.

Anyway... even if you get the Ti freehub, you'll still need to worry about the other problem - cracked axles.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

The American Classic disc hubs weigh 355g and cost around $380.

They're lighter and cheaper than the DT 240s.

DT 190s are only available in centerlock. If you need to add two 30g centerlock adapters, they become heavier than the AC hubs.


----------



## supersleeper (Feb 9, 2008)

I agree. The American Classics are probably the most cost effective way to go. I did not mention them because MichaelRathleff83 (op) asked about the DT vs. Tune.


----------



## JaLove (Dec 24, 2006)

Ummm--I would think American Classic shouldn't be mentioned because they have a reliability record that's just as bad or worse than Tune's, eh?


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm yet to hear a bad thing about the latest version of AC disc hubs.

http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/american-classic-all-mountain-wheelset-review/3/


----------



## jthurd (Oct 4, 2006)

JaLove said:


> Ummm--I would think American Classic shouldn't be mentioned because they have a reliability record that's just as bad or worse than Tune's, eh?


AC's are light, but they are crap if you ride hard. If you soft pedal around they will probably be fine. The cam mech is neat, but just cant take repeated high torque. I just replaced mine with 240's... The King/kongs I have are fantastic, granted they are race wheels and do/did not get the abuse the AC's did. I have the AL hub body with no problems. I ride rocky CO front range stuff, and push WW stuff farther than its meant for. I would not buy AC, (unless you want my wheelset w/ a blown hub body ... )


----------



## adept1 (Jul 25, 2008)

jthurd said:


> The King/kongs I have are fantastic, granted they are race wheels and do/did not get the abuse the AC's did. I have the AL hub body with no problems. I ride rocky CO front range stuff, and push WW stuff farther than its meant for. I would not buy AC, (unless you want my wheelset w/ a blown hub body ... )


Then I suggest you put a spare Kong hub and a spoke wrench in your backpack! It's gonna leave you stuck and stranded eventually like everyone else!


----------



## 743power (Sep 25, 2007)

I have been beating up my 240s for 2 years now and have not had even the smallest issue to report. I just put the new star ratchet upgrade in and it is brilliant. If I ever need a replacement part, just about any bike shop in the world can get me the parts in a couple of days.


----------



## filoni1 (Oct 21, 2009)

Batas said:


> Yeap! Already mounted. Here some pics:
> 
> Alu one:
> 
> ...


Is the freehub body Titanium Tune Kong MK?
Is it equal in size to the freehub body Mag 150 alluminium? 
The difference between the freehub body Kong MK and Mag 150 or Mag160 or Mag180 is only in the bearings? the rest are equal?
Thanks


----------



## ASpot13 (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm planning on building this same wheelset http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=1991071. I pm'd the OP and he told me the wheels were great and had held up for him. His only recommendation was that I get the titanium freehub. I went ahead and ordered the hubs and shipped them to Alchemy to get the freehub replaced for $177 (including return posting). All total, the Tune Mig 70 and Mag 190 ended up costing me $637 (hubs $460 shipped from starbike).


----------



## stevekennedy (Dec 29, 2004)

Managed to score a ti freehub on the bay as Tune don't make 'em anymore, been a few months and all's well so far. Here's hoping.


----------

